# best goose/duck hunting dvd's



## ducker (Dec 14, 2005)

which goose/duck hunting dvd's do you guys like the best? I like the fowl pursuit dvd's by Shawn Stahl very informative and lots of action.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

I think that the zink vids are some of the best....IMO.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

24-7 cluckin crazy by zink and ground control by tim grounds, they are the shiz


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

I really personally prefer the take 'em series with Buck Gardner and Barney Calef.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Fallin Skies only without the slow mo's it would be better.

Also the Takem's are pretty sweet :beer:


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

I would say the Fowl Pursuit series by Shawn Stahl followed close by the Zink videos.

For snowgoose hunting, Jim Jones .


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

JEDJR said:


> For snowgoose hunting, Jim Jones .


OH HANDS DOWN!!!! :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## nowski10 (Jan 27, 2006)

I watched Knock m down STRANGLEHOLD It was sweet.


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

Falling skys- slow motion sucks and the multipi shots did not like that and too much clips and other pauses

Fowl persut- shooting alot of hens and If some one gets paid to hunt and kills that many birds a year I think they could let the hens go. other that that I thought it was good

takem thought it was fair

really like the knockem down

hardcore honkers was good as well as guns in the sky but only get one because a few of the hunts are the same


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

I like all of the Take em' Videos. Especially Take em' 6 and 7. :lol: :wink:


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

Cluckin Crazy is awesome, the footage where they're hunting the swathed fields in the snow is some of the coolest I've seen. Can't wait for the next one this summer.


----------



## JEDJR (Oct 15, 2003)

nowski10 said:


> I watched Knock m down STRANGLEHOLD It was sweet.


This was a good DVD as well..


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

I like Whistling Wings 10, it has a good variety of hunts with some good footage. I also like 24/7 Cluckin Crazy, Take Em 6 and 7, and the Fallin Skies series. Like you guys said though there could be less slow mo's in the Fallin Skies series.


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

You can view the new promo clip for Zink Call's new video "Runnin Traffic" at the link below. Looks like another good Zink Video.

http://zinkcalls.com/


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Seriously bad a$$. I hope they have enough ammo.

:beer:

Gunny


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

It's hard for a hunting movie to be bad. But some good ones are the fallin skies videos, the fowl play videos aren't bad either


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

Anyone ever see Shoot Em In the Lips I/II, with Ron Weineke?

I found it in the closet the other day and popped it in again for old times? Wow, hunting videos have come a ways since then!!


----------

